# Chiller a must for planted tank?



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I plan to start a heavily planted tank with HC and hairgrass on the foreground of my tank. My question is pretty subjective. Is Chiller a must for plants to grow best?, considering i'm staying in a tropical country. Does it have to be switch on 24/7 like with the filter?


----------



## ajlee613 (Aug 24, 2012)

i think most plants that are popular in fishtanks are tropical plants. i keep my tank water at around 80 degrees with a heater. if ur keeping fish u probably dont wanna go higher than 82ish and i think plants actually can suffer too from over 86? i think it was... so check ur water temp, i don't think ur tank is that warm without heater even in singapore.


----------



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

ajlee613 said:


> i think most plants that are popular in fishtanks are tropical plants. i keep my tank water at around 80 degrees with a heater. if ur keeping fish u probably dont wanna go higher than 82ish and i think plants actually can suffer too from over 86? i think it was... so check ur water temp, i don't think ur tank is that warm without heater even in singapore.


 
Well, i heard that HC does better in water around 77F and the average temp in Singapore can be between 77F to 90F. In your opinion, with a 3x1.5x1.5 tank, do i really need to start with chiller as i'd seen with some LFS? Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I say try it without one, but I could see it being beneficial if you are in a very warm area.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

SittingBull79 said:


> Well, i heard that HC does better in water around 77F and the average temp in Singapore can be between 77F to 90F. In your opinion, with a 3x1.5x1.5 tank, do i really need to start with chiller as i'd seen with some LFS? Thanks for the fast reply.


Majullah Singapura!

I lived in Pasir Ris & Yishun for many years. The temperature does not really reach over 85F. I dont know if it varies on HDB's or private/ detached housing.

You can try but I dont think you need it.


----------



## Jmlampert23 (Jul 25, 2012)

it is not needed


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Location, location, location


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Use DIY computer fan on top of the tank.


----------



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Use DIY computer fan on top of the tank.


 

Thing is fan only reduces temp by 2deg and accelerate evaporation. Not sure if i should stinge on Chiller and the fact that its so bulky is making me think twice.


----------



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anybody had huge success with HC, Hairgrass and the high demand plants and whats the most ideal temperature to maximise growth? Im planning for a similar setup to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA0hAId8UGg&feature=fvwrel


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

There is a local Singapore aquarium forum aquaticquotient. I dont know if it still exist but you can goggle.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

SittingBull79 said:


> Thing is fan only reduces temp by 2deg and accelerate evaporation. Not sure if i should stinge on Chiller and the fact that its so bulky is making me think twice.


Most good chillers are 200watts +
If your room is small, just buy air conditioner. Cool for your tank and for you roud:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

SittingBull79 said:


> Thing is fan only reduces temp by 2deg and accelerate evaporation. Not sure if i should stinge on Chiller and the fact that its so bulky is making me think twice.


Most good chillers are 200watts +
If your room is small, just buy air conditioner. Cool for your tank and for you roud:

I just notice you live in Singapore, space should be very limited over there. So AC should be no problem.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If your room temp is 80, then the water temp will likely be a bit higher because filters and power heads are water cooled. And the water is your aquarium.

You can try adding a fan at the top, lifting the light fixture for better air flow, and see how that goes. 
The cooling with these methods is based on evaporation. If your air is very humid then there will not be so much evaporation. 
Maybe it is better to cool the whole room to perhaps 75*F with an air conditioner, then the equipment in the tank might just bring it up to about 78-80*F.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not needed, my 55g sits ay 80-82 no matter what. I do not let my house get above 80 though. Chillers are more for marine tanks


----------



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Not needed, my 55g sits ay 80-82 no matter what. I do not let my house get above 80 though. Chillers are more for marine tanks


 
Thing is 80F is considered a cool day in Singapore where temperatures can get as high as 86/88F. Also, my tank will be next to a full height living room window (no direct sunlight) so while there's natural light, it eliminates using an air-conditioner as a solution.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Things is if your tank is a bit bigger than 80-100 liters. 
Then fans can't help much (yep no more than 2°C).

Other factors: Being in Singapore & fans not preferred....

I would say, you might not need a chiller, but it will be WAY easier 
to grows plants with one, especially in tropics. Most tropical aquatic 
plants are native to low temperature locations (highland streams).

And Singapore has a good community, with too many beautiful tanks too.
You will get more relevant answers there.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

A chiller would be great for a tank with high lighting in Phoenix, AZ during the summer.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

SittingBull79 said:


> Thing is 80F is considered a cool day in Singapore where temperatures can get as high as 86/88F. Also, my tank will be next to a full height living room window (no direct sunlight) so while there's natural light, it eliminates using an air-conditioner as a solution.


There may be local hobbyist in aquaticquotient forum that have experienced having no or uses chiller. 

Its always summer in Singapore all year thru. I never wore a jacket in many years of living there. LOL!


----------



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anybody has reviews on Hailea chiller? Thinking of getting a Hailea 500A for my 50g tank but 

Is the noise produced by chillers depending on the HP? As in 1/2 should be noiser than a 1/10? Any particular brands for a quieter experience?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

SittingBull79 said:


> Anybody has reviews on Hailea chiller? Thinking of getting a Hailea 500A for my 50g tank but
> 
> Is the noise produced by chillers depending on the HP? As in 1/2 should be noiser than a 1/10? Any particular brands for a quieter experience?




http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

The chiller noise won't wake you up as long as it's not in your bed room. Just think of a mini fridge.


----------



## SittingBull79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, just wondering whether it's advisable to keep the chiller inside the cabinet. I've been told that the hot air needs to be dissipated and the rear holes in the cabinet backing is insufficient for a needed ventilation, resulting in the chiller kicking in more often and reducing the lifespan of it. Kindly advise.


----------

